# tYpIng eRRors



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

sorry to ask but when I set my account up I typed in uppercase hence 'TTSDSGOMG' i get the feeling this was wrong, can I change it ?.
Also is there a proper way to type your 'subject'.

tHanKs


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

John can change this if you pm him. Not sure what you mean in your second question :?

Topic moved to support


----------

